# Missfire under load



## Harman (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey all, 
I have 2000 Altima that has a good idle, but when it gets warmed up, it missfires really bad under load. I have changed the plugs, wires, dist cap, rotor, fuel filter, cleaned the EGR valve, and MAF sensor. I am at my wits end with this thing. It will only do this after it has warmed up. Oh, i have also checked the manifold gasket and it is not leaking!! Any ideas?


----------



## iansrockstar7414 (Jan 20, 2009)

check the ignition coils. 
if u havent already, take it to auto zone. they'll run a diognostics check for freee


----------

